# Can't pick 1440x900 for screen resolution



## Kafana (May 8, 2008)

Hey, guys 

I have a bit of a problem and I've done quite a few things to fix it with no avail.
My pc was at the shop getting cleaned and once it was returned and reconnected I noticed that something was off with the resolution. I checked the list of possible resolutions which once contained resolutions from around 800x600 to 1440x900, which is the native resolution of my monitor.

Anyway the list now goes from 800x600 to 1920x1200 with pretty much every possible resolution, except 1440x900. Now, I am 100% sure I installed the latest drivers for my graphic card (GeForce 210). I tried creating a custom resolution using the nvidia control panel, but once I do the pc acts as if the actual resolution is somewhere around 1200x800 so part of the desktop won't display until I scroll around with my mouse (basically, the image is bigger than the monitor screen).

I thought the cable might be the problem so I bought a new one, yet the problem still persists.

In the hardware manager I only have default monitor, and the same can be said in the display settings. Basically, I am missing plug&play monitor.

Anything you can suggest I try to resolve this issue?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

By "cleaned" do you mean physically or to remove malware? The computer shop may have removed your monitor driver and installed one for one of their test monitors. Download and install the latest driver for your _monitor_.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Installing a monitor driver (not all monitors have one available, and many people don't bother to install one anyway) will not alter the available screen resolutions at all.
That's a function of the graphics card and it's driver - nothing else. 

The monitor driver basically tells Windows what make & model it is, what refresh rates it can handle, and what it's native resolution is so that Windows can (usually) set it to that resolution automatically (on my Win7 it did).

I would check your graphics card to make sure it hasn't been swapped out with a different one. If it hasn't, re-check you've installed the correct driver or try and get hold of an earlier driver version.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

True, pip22, _if _Windows accurately identifies the monitor. I'm just going by experience here -- the last two monitors I've used came up with only part of the screen being used under the default Windows driver, and worked perfectly when I installed the specific monitor drivers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you've actually hooked the monitor to the graphics card and not the integrated video port on the motherboard(providing it has integrated of course).


----------

